# Lets Come In Agreement Right Now



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

THe Holy spirit just put one of the posters here on my heart. That we are to pray for right now Gracious Heavenly Father, Our Dear Lord, we are praising you and thanking you for this opportunity to pray for one of our 2coolfriends. ONLY YOU LORD, know what the need is. Whether it be finances, healing , deliverance, special needs, please Lord hear this petition. And Lord have the Holy Spirit let this person know that you are the TRUTH, the WAY, and THE LIGHT. Lord, touch them in a mighty way. And please free their soul. IN JESUS MIGHTY NAME WE PRAY. AMEN

I also pray that the Lord reveal to the person in whom HE is speaking of.AMEN


Thank You Father


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Father,

I also pray for the person you impressed Laura to pray for. We come together in agreement asking you to watch over our brother or sister in Christ. Give them a special portion of your mercy today. Surround that person today with people who love and care about him/her. Flood their mind with your precious peace, give them a carefree childlike happiness today, Lord. Bless this person today with your abundance to meet every need in their life. Heal their body anywhere it isn't performing properly, give them mental and emotional healing as well, provide for all their financial needs from your abundant storehouse, and fill them with your Holy Spirit.

Lord, remind this person of your unmerited grace and your unconditional love. Enfold this person in your loving arms and give them sweet rest from the darts of satan.

I ask these blessings for your child in the lovely name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

Where ever two or more are gathered in My Name


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

bless you,luv2fish. with your post gives me strength ,and a stronger conviction to follow thru with the prompting that the Holy Spirit gives to me.i know that we can say things on this site and someone will know what it's for.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Hallelujah , Thank you Precious Holy Comforter, for using us for YOUR tools out of YOUR tool box. Guide us to follow YOUR instruction, as to what YOU ask of us. We are YOUR vessels and ask that YOU use us in a mighty way today. MAy we be a witness to ALL that we come in contact with. In Jesus Name. AMEN


I will post a writing that my friend gave me called "Assignments From the Holy Ghost"
I have kept this in my heart, and always try to do as directed. Sometimes that ole goofy spirit will try and get us NOT to do, but test the spirit and the Lord will shine through and let us know TO DO what HE is directing to be done.
I have heard that if we receive "A Gift" and do not use, we may lose it. So, I dont want to miss out on anything when it comes to "GOD"


----------

